# Updated calf pics



## laughingllama75 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is my nice (well, I think so!) highland x hereford steer. He is 5 months this week, and 460 pounds (by the weight tape)







here is Zorro (dob 2/20) and her bull calf brother (dob 3/14). Zorro is a nice looking, long little heffer. EXCEPT she has 5 teats. 
Her brother Junior is a laid back sort of guy, of course he will be crimped soon and headed for the freezer too.
Zorro on right in pic


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 10, 2009)

those are some goodlooking calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice looking calves. As for Zorro's extra teat that can be cut off. Do it now while she is young.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 10, 2009)

CUT OFF?!?!?!? Son of a ....... you just made me grab mine, lol 
would I have the vet do it the same time he crimps the bull calf? (2 more weeks) or should I do it sooner?
Now I know how guys feel about the crimper.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 10, 2009)

You can do it, if you have a good sharp pair of small scissors or better yet surgical scissors--just cut tight to the udder. But, if your not comfortable in doing it the vet can do it when he's/she's out to crimp.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 10, 2009)

I can do a lot of things, but I cannot dub a cocks comb, and I am pretty sure I cannot do this.......


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 10, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> I can do a lot of things, but I cannot dub a cocks comb, and I am pretty sure I cannot do this....... http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m169/laughingllama75/smileypuke.gif


Oh, I'm pretty sure you can. I think everyone has done that at some point or another in their life! 

I do get what you mean.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 10, 2009)

It ain't really necessary to cut it off with beef heifers.  I've seen pics of cows with extra teats and it doesn't affect them...cutting off the extra teat is just for "looks" than anything.

LL I wouldn't worry about it. 

I like that brockle-faced highlander btw.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 10, 2009)

Most of the time it isn't that big of deal on dairy either but, if she doesn't like it (which I'm assuming she doesn't) it can easily be cut off. It isn't that big of deal. She'll be putting that bull calf through a lot more than the heifer will go through.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 10, 2009)

we would like to keep the heffer to use for breeding, I was thinking the extra teat was a bad thing. We are not showing her, so if it doesnt really matter, than I dont care. I just thought it was bad..... ???

the highland cross Chuckroast or "Chucky" is a cool little guy. He is so friendly, I can pick up all 4 feet and brush him all over. He comes when you call (like the big cows do) and ties/leads great. I firmly believe in handling the youngsters, even if they are to go in the freezer. No sense in wrastling a 1000 pound animal if don't need to!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 10, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> CUT OFF?!?!?!? Son of a ....... you just made me grab mine, lol
> would I have the vet do it the same time he crimps the bull calf? (2 more weeks) or should I do it sooner?
> Now I know how guys feel about the crimper.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad to see I amuse everyone. 
I honestly now see why men cringe. LOL.

by the way GFG, notice that I POSTED CALF PICS?  we are still waiting for yours. lol, just checking.


----------



## MReit (Apr 11, 2009)

Extra teats arn't too bad on beef. Mine have a couple but I'm not cutting them off just due to the fact it isn't important. If your getting your dairy classified then it is a BIG no-no to have extras. *shruggs* so Its all your personal feeling. Very nice looking calves though, your highxherford is a cutie!


----------

